# How many hens?



## Jaime918 (Oct 27, 2014)

How many hens can I place in a 8ft. Long By 4ft. Wide by 4 ft. Tall(wall height not including rafter space)?


----------



## Jaime918 (Oct 27, 2014)

This is what I'm working with. Was on the property when we moved in. Will this work? Don't mind the excess wood and mess. Lol I plan to alter it some.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

General rule of thumb is 4 square feet of floor space per large fowl.

I think all of us get the re-purpose thing since most of us have done it.


----------



## Jaime918 (Oct 27, 2014)

Sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It looks like the only thing truly usable will be the roof. It looks like they used 1X4's for the corner posts, that's way too light for support. Those angled cross pieces near the ground means the building was racking and they were trying to stabilize it with those. 2X4's for corner posts should fix that issue.


----------



## Jaime918 (Oct 27, 2014)

I plan to stabalize and put up plywood and pink board insulation for the walls. 
I'm not sure what the original intention for it was. I found it in 8 ft tall thorn bushes. Its definitely a project but I'm excited.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't use the insulation. The birds will just eat it. Don't ask why, I don't think anyone knows. They will devour Styrofoam, black insulation on pipes for whatever chicken reason. 

I think it was here that someone found their birds had completely finished off a foam cooler that was left out.


----------



## Jaime918 (Oct 27, 2014)

Oh wow. I was gonna put it between two pieces of plywood but the less money for the coop more for the hens.


----------



## Jaime918 (Oct 27, 2014)

I appreciate all the help and insight.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A double wall should be all that you need to do. Most don't even do that, they just make certain its not drafty and has good ventilation. The purpose for ventilation is so that moisture does not build up in the coop during the Winter months to prevent frostbite. A vent at the peak and one near the floor on the opposite side is about all you'll need. They don't have to be large.


----------



## Jaime918 (Oct 27, 2014)

Wonderful. Thank you. I appreciate all the help. I'm temporarily all out of questions.


----------

